# More cars/trucks from Wes World..



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

One little red express 

One orange truck - missing rear bar and was supposed to have white paint on hood and doors? 

One custom painted blue - the hood had melted part - cut it out and add motor on it, missing rear bar and side pipes so i used tyco 57 chevy side pipes and of course "hemi hauler" decals on and i thought it looked cool on black rims with white lettered tires... 

One tyco armored viper - i got it from Rich (NTX) thru trade and got it all painted up.. will add light inside. 

Tell me what you guys think? ENJOY!!

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks awesome Wes!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Really like the blue truck, looks tough. Anything with a blower is a winner for me. Viper looks sharp!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Super nice Wes!!!! Them trucks look sweet!!!!!!!! Viper looks good Petty blue!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

That Viper looks fast sittin' still. Beautiful car and the trucks ain't bad too.
hojoe


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

hojoe said:


> That Viper looks fast sittin' still. Beautiful car and the trucks ain't bad too.
> hojoe


Ditto! Great job Wes.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Loving this, Wes. Especially the stepsides.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

NICE TRUCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Wes World rocks...*

Wes, 

Great bunch of fun Dodge trucks pilling up in your shop. Pickups are great to take to the Drive Inn...Lucky! 

That light blue Mopar Skulled car is very show carish! 

Bob...all you need now is a SubLime Daytona...zilla

P.S. It's on the stick and drying right now!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice one guys! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm going with the trucks, not that there's anything at all wrong with the Viper, I'm just going with the trucks. Now to put them in order of beauty, uh let me think about for a while, will take a long while. Great work Wes!!! RM


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool blue combo Wes!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:GreatTrucks ! Its enough to inspire me to do that extra yellow/black one I got !
I just got an orange/white one on eBay that I waqnt to mount on a tyco 440 chassis.
What chassis do you use & how do you mount them ?

Neal :dude:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1scalevolvo said:


> :thumbsup:GreatTrucks ! Its enough to inspire me to do that extra yellow/black one I got !
> I just got an orange/white one on eBay that I waqnt to mount on a tyco 440 chassis.
> What chassis do you use & how do you mount them ?
> 
> Neal :dude:


I used tyco widepan chassis - shaved off the mounting part and fit it in - the orange one is little different than yellow truck. fyi.

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys!! it was a fun project! And of course i have some more coming!! 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


>


SWEEETTT!!!! Thanks for doing that!

Wes


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great trucks & beautiful car, like them all!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and can't wait for the rest. ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hard at it Wes!

Su-weet!


----------

